# Picked up my Cruze today, on the way home the "Reduced Engine Power" light came on



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope everything works out alright for you. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, the turbo runs fairly hot especially if driven a long distance or on warmer days. The stock IC is not the best


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Funny thing is, the light came on just a little after I turned on the AC. It was about a 30km drive home, I turned it on with about 5km to go and that is when the light came on. I still have a year and a half of bumper to bumper, so if there issue an issue, it will be covered thankfully.


I had that same light on in my Cavalier for the last 5 years and it was at 250 000km when I traded it towards this Cruze. I paid less than a grand for it when I bought it though, so I didn't care about it, wasn't worth fixing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wonder if it started overheating...is there antifreeze in the overflow tank for the cooling system?


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea there is. I opened up the Engine Coolant Surge Tank, there was a release of pressure when I turned the cap and some steam coming out of it. It's been about 20 minutes since I drove it.

Again, I have no idea if that is normal.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry guys.


It is the Malfunction Indicator Lamp, not the Reduced Engine power. I was looking at the wrong thing in the owners manual. They look very similar.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No telling what that one is without pulling the codes.

Since it's under warranty, I'd just take it back to the dealer and let it be their problem rather than trying to troubleshoot on your own. Of course, you can ask them what codes came up if you're curious.

Advance Auto Parts/Autozone will pull codes for free. Go with the Pxxxx numbers rather than what the scanner defines the code as.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

They fixed it, took a couple hours to find the issue. I guess a cap or something wasn't sealing properly and they replaced it. They couldn't figure it out and set me up with a rental car, but I went back to the dealership because I forgot my parking pass, and by that time they had it figured out. 




*However, I noticed just now that if I have the car off, but turn as far as you can before it starts, the check engine light stays on, all other lights flash on then disappear. Once I start the car it goes away. 
Is that normal? I
hope it's normal!*


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes that's normal 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome!

I'm really enjoying it so far. My only other minor complaint is a minor wind noise when driving over 50mph. I wil mention it to them when I go in for my first oil change and see what they say. Probably will just tell me it is normal. It is a lot better than my old Cavalier, so it's not bothering me that much.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't have been the gas cap by any chance would it? What does it say on your work order?


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Wouldn't have been the gas cap by any chance would it? What does it say on your work order?


No it wasn't the gas cap. Not sure what it was exactly. I never did get a copy of the work order. Probably should have asked for one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oil cap maybe. Left slightly loose, it'll cause a big vacuum leak. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AtlantaReb (Dec 7, 2012)

So I got a warning message about the AC turning off because of engine overheating about two weeks ago. I looked at the car and saw there was no coolant. The car has about 24,000 miles on it. I changed the coolant, and the light has been off until today on my ride in to work. When I pulled in, sure enough the car was out of coolant again. I am assuming there has to be a leak somewhere? Anyone had a similar experience? I tell you... This car has not been the easiest

Oh, and now the check engine light is on


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AtlantaReb said:


> So I got a warning message about the AC turning off because of engine overheating about two weeks ago. I looked at the car and saw there was no coolant. The car has about 24,000 miles on it. I changed the coolant, and the light has been off until today on my ride in to work. When I pulled in, sure enough the car was out of coolant again. I am assuming there has to be a leak somewhere? Anyone had a similar experience? I tell you... This car has not been the easiest
> 
> Oh, and now the check engine light is on


Water pump is leaking. It will be covered under powertrain warranty.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Any vehicle I have owned since OBD I was that way, CEL, (check engine light) always stays on but should go off the instant the engine starts. Prefer to call it the HAL, heart attack lamp.

Coolant reservoir ever since they dumped the radiator cap, wish they didn't do that, is not part of the pressure system. This is not a click cap, but more like the lid on a Mason jar. It has to be tight with equal great care when removing it and is the pressure cap.

Typical way to start a car, is to hop in and jam the ignition switch into start position. I prefer to take that extra second to observe all the lights are coming on in the run position. If a bulb is burnt out, will never know you have a problem. Until its too late, then you will have major problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AtlantaReb said:


> So I got a warning message about the AC turning off because of engine overheating about two weeks ago. I looked at the car and saw there was no coolant. The car has about 24,000 miles on it. I changed the coolant, and the light has been off until today on my ride in to work. When I pulled in, sure enough the car was out of coolant again. I am assuming there has to be a leak somewhere? Anyone had a similar experience? I tell you... This car has not been the easiest
> 
> Oh, and now the check engine light is on


AtlantaReb, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. Are you considering having your GM dealership look into this concern? Please private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rbk_3 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm really enjoying it so far. My only other minor complaint is a minor wind noise when driving over 50mph. I wil mention it to them when I go in for my first oil change and see what they say. Probably will just tell me it is normal. It is a lot better than my old Cavalier, so it's not bothering me that much.


Same here with that wind noise, finally visited my dealer on this issue, Three other roll down windows has an eight inch gap at the rear top corners and are quiet. Driver's window has a 5/16" gap, we looked at other Cruze's on the lot, with eighth inch gaps. Did show my dealer where I stuffed in foam to help reduce that noise, but still not to correct that huge gap in the corner.

GM is using many different sources for parts, least I could say, I did get a good heater core so don't have to be concerned about dying due to kidney failure. But maybe, laughing of course, will sue GM for a billion bucks if I go deaf in my left ear.

Was BSing with the service manager and three mechanics. Base on this evidence going to order a new weather strip and install it under warranty. Just replied, probably from a slow boat from China, should be here in a couple of months, got a probably laugh.

Also said if its from that same vendor, shouldn't bother to install it, let's look at it first.

Then I asked, suppose you will have to pry off that door panel, how many tabs will you break? One mechanic with a smile on his face said, least half of them. Good, I replied, will be trading off wind noise for door rattles, that sounds fair enough.


----------

